# Getting my dad's Raleigh DL-1 back on the road



## dsmith41 (Sep 12, 2020)

I have recently inherited my Dad's late 70s Raleigh DL-1 Tourist that I have marveled at since I was about 8 years old. The thing is, I've never seen it move by more than someone walking it...some time before I was born, mom's bike pedal took out some spokes of the front wheel, and dad just put a different wheel on the front so he could roll it around. I would love to get this back to its glory days, if it's still possible. My wife and I ride together all over town, and she has her grandmother's old Loco-Star bicycle from Holland- mine can't compete in rarity, but possibly in coolness. The one local bike shop had never even heard of rod brakes, so I'm turning to all of you for help. Can this rim be fixed? The shop didn't think so, and encouraged me to find a new one. As far as I can tell, it's only missing two pieces: the Sturmey Archer shifter, which I can source, and this small piece that connects the rod brakes. Could any of you help? Especially with the brake piece...I really can't think of anything but exactly this part that would work. I could at least attempt to get the wheel repaired. Is the bike worth the trouble I'm going through to get it road worthy? Thanks for the time to read this!


----------



## Kombicol (Sep 12, 2020)

Definitely worth fixing 
Rod Brake parts pop up regularly on uk eBay for cheap
Assuming the spoke nipples pulled through is the only issue The rim might be salvageable with the rim washers for that style of rim but those rims really are not hard to find either 









						VINTAGE RALEIGH BSA RUDGE HUMBER TRIUMPH BICYCLE REAR ROD BRAKE SPARE PART 1950  | eBay
					

REMOVED FROM A 50's RALEIGH BICYCLE. IN FULL WORKING CONDITION. SIMILAR TO OTHER BICYCLES.



					rover.ebay.com


----------



## dsmith41 (Sep 12, 2020)

Kombicol said:


> Definitely worth fixing
> Rod Brake parts pop up regularly on uk eBay for cheap
> Assuming the spoke nipples pulled through is the only issue The rim might be salvageable with the rim washers for that style of rim but those rims really are not hard to find either
> 
> ...



I wondered if rim washers would work...the guy in town was a bit hesitant, but I'll give it a shot. Like I said-he had never even heard of rod brakes or the Westwood rim. The wheel itself is still straight. Thanks for the information! I've wondered at a distance about this bike, and only just now have my hands on it and have been learning information about it, so you'll have to forgive some of my ignorance.


----------



## Kombicol (Sep 12, 2020)

Think this the right part




__





						Nipple Washers for Westwood
					

Pack of 500




					www.sjscycles.co.uk
				




@SirMike1983 should be able to confirm 
He hoards early English iron


----------



## SirMike1983 (Sep 22, 2020)

It's a late 1970s or very early 1980s era DL-1. The piece you're looking for is the pinch bolt. They capture the smaller connector rods that come down from the handlebars. Try Jolly Rogers Motors in Massachusetts or FunThingsFound on eBay. If they don't have the item listed, send them an email and ask. Show them a picture of the part you want, they may have one in the spares drawer. For a late model US-spec DL-1, those bolts should be pretty generic and you should be able to find one.

The rim is borderline. The spoke holes should not be deformed the way they are in the pictures. It could be that someone went to loosen them to take out the spokes, but turned the wrong way and instead  over-tightened and damaged the rim. You _might_ be able to save the rim by putting a tight-fitting block edge into the rim and then tapping the eyelets back into position. The block is used to prevent you from going too far with the metal. This is going to fatigue the metal to a degree, but if the alternative is to scrap the rim, then I guess try it. Once built up and tensioned properly, a symmetrical Raleigh DL-1 wheel is very strong. Westwood rims should be used in conjunction with rim washers whenever possible. This is even more important when using a new-production Westwood from India or China (the original English ones are heavier duty).

I've owned a 1978 US-spec DL-1 for quite a few years and they're great bikes. The bike is worth keeping and fixing.


----------



## AndyA (Sep 24, 2020)

Dsmith:
These look very much like yours. I just took these off a Peugeot folding bike; they were used to secure rod fender supports. Overall length is 5/8". Holes are 11/64" (measured using a twist drill bit). One has a cup washer that clamps onto the rod. Let me know if they would be useful to you.
Andy


----------



## dsmith41 (Oct 24, 2020)

After AndyA sent me one of those pinch bolts, ordering some new cream-colored tires, and getting the rim fixed at a local bike shop, and a new shifter, she is back on the road! It’s been more than 30 years since that happened, and I am enjoying riding it immensely. I get compliments everywhere I go. Thanks for the help and advice, gents! Now, to find a normal-sized seat for this thing...haha


----------

